# Como medir el tiempo de reacción de nuestro cerebro



## anajesusa (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola, hice un vídeo con una idea que se me ocurrió hace un tiempo para medir esas fracciones de segundo que uno tarda en responder a un estímulo, es muy simple usando una cámara digital.
Se aceptan críticas y comentarios


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola anajesusa.

Vi que todavía nadie te había puesto nada.

Te pongo algo:

La idea que pones es muy buena.

En el ejemplo que pones...tardastes menos de los 256 segundos. (= 232,4 segundos).


----------------------------------------------------

Biologicamente hablando: Hay un tiempo de reacción mucho más corto cuando lo que observamos implica un peligro inminente para el observador. ( El cerebro se salta muchos de esos pasos y la respuesta tiene lugar desde el tronco encefálico, del protocerebro. Incluso en una región anterior a nivel de reflejo). 

A lo mejor conviene experimentar eso como curiosidad porque la respuesta es mucho más corta. (Ejemplo: Cuando al levantarnos nos tropieza la cabeza sin querer contra algo. O cuando al sentarnos, la rodilla tropieza contra el filo de la gaveta).


En el caso de los "zurdos contrariados" se bloquean esos pasos y la respuesta se eterniza relativamente hablando; comparándolo con un zurdo normal o con un diestro normal.

-------------------------------

La idea que has tenido es muy original y novedosa. Te felicito por ello y te animo a que nos pongas experimentos parecidos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola dearlana, gracias por contestar, estuve leyendo sobre el tema y los tiempos de reacción mas o menos normales, van entre los 150 y 200 ms, no había escuchado lo que comentas sobre el salteado de pasos ante un peligro inminente.  Lo que si había leído es que la reacción es mas rápida en casos de estímulos auditivos que en los visuales como es el caso este.  Se podría hacer igual con este tipo de estímulo grabando un sonido en lugar del flash. Lo hice con un grupo de alumnos y se entusiasmaron bastante.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola Cesar; tambien seria lindo meter un poco de electronica de por  medio, mas si estas trabajando tiempos de reaccion y respuesta neuronal.  Por ejemplo, podrias hacer un CEM o EMF caserito _(se que te das muy uena maña para lo artesanal, asi que no creo que tengas problema con esto)_  y con un filtropasabanda y un microcontrolador PIC, podrias no solo ver  la posible frecuencia del mensaje de la neurona, si no que tmbien,  podrias medir el tiempo desde el estimulo hasta la accion. 
Adonde  apunto? imaginate que estas frente a la clase y todos los alumnos te  estan hablando a la ves... cada alumno es una neurona; Vos estas  llevando un tema en especial, pero todos los alumnos te hablan de muchos  temas y justamente, todos juntos... Con el filtro movil, lo que harias  es buscar el tema que es de tu interes y con el pic, medirias el tiempo  de mandar un estimulo y leer la 1er respuesta neuronal... Que logras con  este experimento que menciono? Ver que la red neuronal es un bus que  uede llevar millones de datos bidirecionales, y el decodificdor, trabaja  con frecuencia... Si buscas info al respecto, veras que los grandes  avances en materia de control de brazos bionicos, estan justament  basados en la teoria e control por frecuencia neuronal. Obviamente,  tenes que triangular la cabeza y tener paciencia con el filtro  pasabanda,, pero es un lindo tema para expandir y jugar..abrazo,  como  siempre, impecable tus aportes.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 12, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola dearlana, gracias por contestar, estuve leyendo sobre el tema y los tiempos de reacción mas o menos normales, van entre los 150 y 200 ms, no había escuchado lo que comentas sobre el salteado de pasos ante un peligro inminente.  Lo que si había leído es que la reacción es mas rápida en casos de estímulos auditivos que en los visuales como es el caso este.  Se podría hacer igual con este tipo de estímulo grabando un sonido en lugar del flash. Lo hice con un grupo de alumnos y se entusiasmaron bastante.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Te comento un poco más:

Se podría hacer un experimento ( No con alumnos ) en los que el sujeto recibe una pequeña descarga eléctrica si no reacciona antes de los 200 milisegundos.

Ahí entra la parte que te comenté.

En circunstancias extremas, el cerebro no analiza sino reacciona solo con la parte instintiva que es mucho más rápida porque podría ser una cuestión de vida o muerte.

Por ejemplo:

Usando tu sistema de la máquina fotográfica.

Pero en lugar de pulsar en la cámara:

Pulsar en un circuito aparte. Controlado con un temporizador de precisión que se dispara transcurridos 0,2 segundos. Actuando con un pulso en una bobina de MAT ( Una bobina de moto)...a menos que el sujeto haya pulsado antes de los 0,2 segundos; enclavando un relé mecánico o electrónico; que inhiba el paso de ese pulso hacia la bobina.

---------------------------------------------------------

Otro método muy preciso es:

Usando la cámara. O bien:

Usando un destellador de flash con respuesta aleatoria dentro de un margen corto de tiempo. Conectado al pulsador de Inicio-Paro del conteo de un cronómetro comercial ( Los hay hasta de 5 euros). De manera que el Inicio lo realiza el destellador.  El paro; actuando sobre el mismo pulsador, lo realiza el usuario.

Ese experimento si lo hemos realizado nosotros hace algunos años.

Puntuando a muchos sujetos y poniéndolo en una tabla...la gente se pirra por volver a pulsar a ver si supera a los usuarios anteriores.

------------------------------------------------------------

También hay un circuito electrónico muy sencillo y económico *( Usando una báscula o Flip-Flop)* (Seguro que en este foro está) para comprobar cual de dos usuarios reacciona antes (El típico de los concursos de televisión).

------------------------------------------------------------


*Pero el mérito de tu método* está en que lo puede hacer cualquiera sin realizar ningún montaje ni tener conocimientos de Electrónica.

Enhorabuena de nuevo.

¡Ánimo! y a seguir con ideas originales y asequibles de ese tipo.


----------

